# Dog Walks Off Lead



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

First of all, as a newcomer here, may I just say that this forum has been absolutely brilliant, giving me so much information relating to my imminent move, all at my fingertips - THANK YOU!

My husband and I are excitedly awaiting our move to Altea on the Costa Blanca in under 2 weeks time!! 

I simply want to ask if any forum members are familiar with the area in relation to longs walks where dogs can roam freely, off-leads. Don't get me wrong, we are so looking forward to discovering these walks ourselves, but for the immediate, if anyone could offer some recommendations, I would be so very grateful.

Incidentally, I was reading with great interest the thread started by m.van.adler. What a great source of info for me. I wasn't even aware of Leishmaniasis, so I am now fully prepared for that nasty little beggar!! (I hope!!). 

One question which came to me from some of the members' answers on this thread was that of being aware of DEFRA rules and dangerous dogs or those with similar characteristics. 

This may sound utterly ignorant, but we have 2 German Pointers and they COULD I suppose, be described as having: "Straight, parallel forelegs and muscular hindquarters, relatively long back legs standing at an angle" and they are indeed "short haired". Should I be concerned that I have not applied for a licence. I never for one moment thought my dogs could fall into this category. Any advice here as you can imagine, very gratefully received.

My thanks in advance to everyone!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I understand that in Spain all dogs must be on fixed leads, for non-dangerous ones, not longer than 6ft, at all times in public places. Dogs classified as ‘dangerous dogs’ have a several additional restrictions. 

I believe that any dog, which is complained about as being aggressive, automatically becomes a dangerous dog, regardless of its breed or stature. But I will be corrected if I am wrong.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Whilst I absolutely agree with @Larryzx, I often see lots of dogs walking with their owners but without leads - no one seems to mind.

As often is the case in Spain, many laws are broken and are very rarely followed up by anyone.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Whilst I absolutely agree with @Larryzx, I often see lots of dogs walking with their owners but without leads - no one seems to mind.
> 
> As often is the case in Spain, many laws are broken and are very rarely followed up by anyone.


A guy I know was walkimg his 'little dog' in Marbella. Maybe he got stroppy with the police when he was stopped, anyway he got a large fine. Seem to remember it was 300 euros, so he may have also been fined for more than 'no lead'.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You have to be sensible. We used to let our two big dogs, RR and Cane Corso, run off the lead in the campo at seven in the morning with no- one around. Then last August I was denounced by a Danish pillock with a medium- size dog...off the lead ..although nothing happened between the dogs and I had never seen him before.
The Guardia realized it was a frivolous complaint but we are now ultra cautious which is a shame.
Incidentally, our Spanish lawyer friend tells us there is a distinction between 'dangerous' and 'potentially dangerous' dogs.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

larryzx said:


> I understand that in Spain all dogs must be on fixed leads, for non-dangerous ones, not longer than 6ft, at all times in public places. Dogs classified as ‘dangerous dogs’ have a several additional restrictions.
> ...


Is that actually a law? Is it written down anywhere? If so I'm amazed - It's broken as a matter of course...


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for replying.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Is that actually a law? Is it written down anywhere? If so I'm amazed - It's broken as a matter of course...


For those that are potentially "dangerous", the leads must not be more than 1 metre long. The law, as I understand it, requires all dogs to:
a. have a microchip
b. be fully vaccinated against rabies
c. wear a collar
d. be on a lead.

Can't quote which law it is but, apparently it exists - somebody recently posted, on another thread, an extract from it.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Update from May 2012 Dangerous Dogs:
The Junta de Andalucia has added Bull terriers, Presa Canarios, Napolitan mastiffs and Boxers to the list. These breeds cannot be taken out in public without a lead and muzzle and must be registered at the town hall.

Dangerous Dogs

Any person owning a potentially dangerous dog (perros potencialmente peligrosos) in Spain must have an appropriate licence (by law of article 3 of the Royal Decree 287/2002, of 22 of March 2002) and the dog must be registered with the municipality. Handlers and walkers of dangerous or potentially dangerous dogs must also be licensed (article 1, 2 of Law 50/1999, of December 1999). A licence is valid for five years.

Potentially dangerous dog are identified as being in one of three categories:
1) Breeds and breed crosses classified as potentially dangerous:
• Doberman (Andalucia only)
• Bull Terriers
• Presa Canarios
• Napolitan Mastiffs
• Boxers
• Pit Bull Terrier
• Staffordshire Bull Terrier
• American Staffordshire Terrier
• Rottweiler
• Dogo Argentino
• Fila Brasileiro
• Tosa Inu
• Akita Inu

2) Dogs with certain characteristics of these breeds are also classified as potentially dangerous. 

The characteristics are:
• Strong musculature, powerful or athletic constitution, robustness, agility, vigor and endurance
• Short hair
• Deep chest (60 to 80 cm), height of over 50 cm and a weight over 20 Kg
• Big, square, head, with a wide skull and strong jaws
• Broad, short and muscled neck.
• Straight, parallel forelegs and muscular hindquarters, relatively long back legs standing at an angle

3) Dogs that have a track record of aggression to humans and other animals must also be licensed and registered.
Dog owner licence application
The licence application is made to the municipality of the place of residence. The applicant must take the following (an applicant must be over 18 years):
• Proof of identity (passport or residence card)
• Proof of having no criminal convictions
• Proof of being mentally and physically capable of looking after one of these animals. (There are centres test of physical and psychological aptitude can be done and a certificate issued. The certificate must have been issued in the previous 12 months)
• An insurance contract for the dog with a liability of at least €120,000 (€175,000 in Andalucia)
• Proof of fully up-to-date vaccinations
• Proof of identification by microchip
• Proof that the dog is or has attended training school
Once accepted, a licence (the licencia para tener perros potencialmente peligrosos) is issued.

Dog registration

Potentially dangerous dogs must be registered with the municipal registry for dangerous dogs (Registro Municipal de Perros Potencialmente Peligrosos). Registration of the dog must be renewed annually.
Take:
• Proof of identification and microchip number's certificate
• Certificate from the vet stating that the dog is in good health

Walking a potentially dangerous dog

Dog owners or handlers must carry the licence and dog registration document when out with the dog. The dog must be muzzled and on a lead of no more than two metres long (one metre in Andalucia). Only one dog may be handled per person. In Andalucia, dangerous animals are banned from entering children's leisure or recreational areas.Note: In most municipalities, only one dog may be registered to one person. The property where the dogs are kept must be enclosed by a two metre high barrier


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Gareth54 said:


> Update from May 2012 Dangerous Dogs:
> The Junta de Andalucia has added Bull terriers, Presa Canarios, Napolitan mastiffs and Boxers to the list. These breeds cannot be taken out in public without a lead and muzzle and must be registered at the town hall.
> 
> Dangerous Dogs
> ...


Well I have to laugh. I have a neighbor with a boxer and a medium sized mutt. Every single day she takes the dogs off lead and unmuzzled to romp and poo in the children's playground across the street from me. So how many laws is she violating? 1-off lead. 2-unmuzzled. 3-more than one dog handled. 4-dangerous dog in children's recreational area. 5-poo not picked up. How much do you want to bet the dog isn't registered and she doesn't have a dog owner licence? And yet there she is, every day, totally unconcerned about getting caught and fined. Well who would fine her in our little town, with a police force of 6? Maybe in a big city...


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

kalohi said:


> Well I have to laugh. I have a neighbor with a boxer and a medium sized mutt. Every single day she takes the dogs off lead and unmuzzled to romp and poo in the children's playground across the street from me. So how many laws is she violating? 1-off lead. 2-unmuzzled. 3-more than one dog handled. 4-dangerous dog in children's recreational area. 5-poo not picked up. How much do you want to bet the dog isn't registered and she doesn't have a dog owner licence? And yet there she is, every day, totally unconcerned about getting caught and fined. Well who would fine her in our little town, with a police force of 6? Maybe in a big city...


That's the law BUT this is Spain. Do I need to say more ?!!!!!!!


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

Jings...my 1st time using this forum and what I had thought was an innocent question asking any members who live in the Altea area of any walks where dogs ARE allowed off lead (as I absolutely know and respect that they are to be on lead at all times in public places) appears to now be about dog owners who flaunt the law.

I genuinely only wondered if anyone who was living in the same area that I am moving to, knew of maybe some countryside areas that I could take my dogs.

I completely understand this is my fault as I should have perhaps worded my post differently. Again though, many thanks to those who have responded with good advice.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

carusel said:


> Jings...my 1st time using this forum and what I had thought was an innocent question asking any members who live in the Altea area of any walks where dogs ARE allowed off lead (as I absolutely know and respect that they are to be on lead at all times in public places) appears to now be about dog owners who flaunt the law.
> 
> I genuinely only wondered if anyone who was living in the same area that I am moving to, knew of maybe some countryside areas that I could take my dogs.
> 
> I completely understand this is my fault as I should have perhaps worded my post differently. Again though, many thanks to those who have responded with good advice.


Everything is cool carusel, certain subjects on forums do funny things to people or maybe it’s the forums themselves? I don’t know but I digress.

Meet our two.



Harvey & Loki are both rescue dogs and, in the letter of the law, dangerous dogs…… they’re both complete lunatics but dangerous dogs?.....I don’t think so.. Harvey, the big daft hound, loves humans and they, man, woman or child go completely goo-goo over him. Loki, who has had Leish since he was a pup, is a wee bit timid until it comes to rabbits & then he’s off like a bullet. We live in the sticks where most people let their dogs run free, the Spanish all of the time & most of us immigrants when on dog walks. We keep ours on a lead (mostly) on walks because at the end of the day they’re hunters and when they catch a scent they’re off. They always come back but it’s what they get up to whilst they’re away that could be a problem.

Where we are is, on the face of it, perfect for letting your dogs run free but there are dangers which could result in us falling foul of the laws we are all breaking. There are goat herds here but we are lucky that the local herder goes goo-goo over Harvey (I told you) and neither of our dogs bother with the goats. Old granddads tend their groves and they love Harvey too but he could knock them over in his enthusiasm to be loved. This is a hunting area and some days they’re popping away at god knows what in the hills but they all use dogs.

I’m sorry for waffling on but what I’m trying to say is that there will be an accepted way of doing things in the area where you are going to live and the only way to find that out is to be there for a while……. and breaking laws? I shouldn’t worry too much about that here in Spain, they will only ever come into effect if something happens & you make big waves. I honestly believe that no one here in Spain can get through a day without breaking at least one law…….there are so many. The Guardia regularly drive through the puddle I’ve created on the road by emptying my pool backwash barrel …… that’s illegal. They’ve also met Harvey with no muzzle on (they went goo-goo over him as well) and that’s illegal. I drive with my arm out of the window a lot ….. that’s illegal.

I could go on but you see what I mean?

The best of luck to you.

Doggy


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

carusel said:


> appears to now be about dog owners who flaunt the law.
> 
> I genuinely only wondered if anyone who was living in the same area that I am moving to, knew of maybe some _countryside areas that I could take my dogs._


Sorry but maybe you did not realise. If you are walking in an area of countryside which is not private, then that is a public area (i.e. an area to which the public have access).

I do hope you will forgive those of us who posted more information than you asked for. It is sometimes the case that when a question is posted, the person posting may not be aware of further implications, so experienced posters try to provide info which covers the wider ‘questions’ which others may want answered. That might include the OP who maybe ‘did not know what they needed to know’.


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

Owdoggy, firstly a massive thank you for your reply....I didn't see it as waffling all! I actually found it both very entertaining and informative. I have learned such a lot from those who have been kind enough to post and you have been no exception.

My thanks again and PS - Harvey & Loki look absolutely adorable. Couldn't end without attaching a photo of my 2!!


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you again Larryzx.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> Update from May 2012 Dangerous Dogs:
> The Junta de Andalucia has added Bull terriers, Presa Canarios, Napolitan mastiffs and Boxers to the list. These breeds cannot be taken out in public without a lead and muzzle and must be registered at the town hall.
> 
> Dangerous Dogs
> ...


I can't find anything anywhere that states that boxers are on the dangerous dog list, I've asked at my vets and they know nothing of this either. Where did you get this information?


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

boxergirl said:


> I can't find anything anywhere that states that boxers are on the dangerous dog list, I've asked at my vets and they know nothing of this either. Where did you get this information?


Was posted on the news tab on the site of Posh Pets Spain, pet grooming, boarding, pet travel, transport and training - Costa del Sol, Spain Found it when I was looking for somewhere to get my labradoodle a trim.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - Whilst in the planning stages of my own move to Spain, I was fortunate enough to be advised by my British vet. on the then prevalent diseases and other health hazards affecting dogs in Spain, so that we could, together, ensure that my beloved German Shepherd, Jessie, would receive all necessary and available vaccinations and medication, prior to our departure. 

The crucial information was derived from two sources - DEFRA, obviously, with the other being an online database for vets. which provided up-to - date info. on animal health issues, country by country, including mandatory/advisory precautionary measures! 

So, back in 2006, I was made aware of the presence of Leishmaniosis in S.Spain and its gradual spread in a northerly direction! We were relocating to Asturias, in the far North, which was not yet affected by the disease. Nevertheless, on my vet's advice, I did purchase the '_Scalibur_' collar (( no vaccination was available, at that time) as well as ensuring that Jess's monthly 'anti-flea and tick' treatments were on schedule, as it was not known how long it would take for the pestilential tiny 'sandfly' to arrive in our chosen province and to begin biting and infecting new canine victims with the dreaded Leish. disease! 

So, your UK vet. should certainly be able to advise you, similarly. Mine was assiduous in providing me with printed copies of the same database's list of 'precautionary measures' to be taken, once in Spain, in order to keep Jessie 'Leishmaniosis-free', as far as possible - these are now widely known and easily found online. Some are easier to arrange than others ( keeping dogs indoors after dusk..), but the current vaccination might have lessened the need for adherence to such precautions... in any case - other dog owners, here, might be able to offer an update for you. 

Jessie went on to enjoy four wonderful years of very active life in Asturias, in which she acquired many devoted friends and fans within our adopted small Spanish town! As a result, although, very sadly, she lived only until the age of eleven years( the average for a GSD..), she was buried on my Asturian friend and neighbour's finca, in his beautiful cider - apple orchard, facing the high mountains - and all the inhabitants of our 'barrio' came to his terrace to sit with me and to share their home- made cider, as we drank 'toasts' in memory of Jess! Such incredible warmth and support from those lovely Asturian families towards myself, the sole 'guiri' in that little town - they were so understanding and so very kind! 

One last and crucial point - it is not unknown for unscrupulous people to leave poisonous substances, in the form of contaminated foodstuffs, on and around footpaths where dogs are walked! The motivation could be a hatred of dogs - or, possible resentment of the owner for an unrelated reason! Alternatively, the intention might be to poison rodents / other mammal 'pests!' 
Whatever, there are pet dogs which die appalling deaths, every year, through having ingested vile poisons whilst on walks with their owners, or even, whilst unsupervised, in their own gardens! 
My own solution, because of my passion for rescuing and training dogs ( when living in England), was to teach mine to ignore all edible 'stuff' unless it was 'served' to them in their own bowls
The only exceptions were their training 'treats' ( tiny cubes of dried meat; small, wholemeal dog biscuits) with which I could 'reward' them, occasionally, directly from my hand.

It is very, very hard to train a dog, any dog, in 'food refusal', so, IME, most pet dog owners would be unlikely to attempt it. The alternative would be to keep dogs muzzled whilst out and about! I detest this latter option - but canine death by poison is usually horrendous - excruciatingly painful and slow! I've no wish to be unnecessarily alarmist, but all dog owners should be ever- mindful of this possibility - however remote! 

Good luck for your forthcoming move with your beautiful German pointers- they will certainly need lots of 'free' exercise, I'm sure...a friend of mine used to run her own pointers ragged with the help of a tennis racquet and an endless supply of hard rubber balls...&#55357;&#56836;! 

Saludos, 
GC


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> Was posted on the news tab on the site of Posh Pets Spain, pet grooming, boarding, pet travel, transport and training - Costa del Sol, Spain Found it when I was looking for somewhere to get my labradoodle a trim.



I have been in touch with them to see where they got this information.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

we have a sausage dog blackpudding X a 4 year old soppy sweet thing, she is well trained, and we frequently walk her off lead, 2 things that annoy me here in the Urb. firstly the amount of large dogs running free in the parks and secondly owners not picking up after their dogs, I amm trying to educate the dog owners I can Identify, I don't mind picking up after them , following them home and then ringing their doorbell and dropping their doggy poo on the porch in front of them, a bit risky and very confrontational you might think, and I have had a few close shaves but it is my choice and in our area the lessons seem to be working, even the Doberman owner from across the park who set his dog on me or so he thought, makes an effort now, but back to dogs off leads if your dog behaves and you clean up after it ,I don't think the police will mind you bending the rules abit!!


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

Guapachica thank you so very, very much for such helpful information aswell as being a heart-warming read. 
I have to say I was a little surprised my own vet didn't highlight "dangers" but in his defense, he directed me to DEFRA and so, equipped with info from that website, together with invaluable pointers from this forum, I'm certainly a great deal better informed than I was a few weeks ago.

Exercise. ...oh YES and one of the main reaaons for my original posting. You could say I have been utterly spoiled because my dogs are excellent off-lead and we walk/run in so many areas here in Scotland where this is permitted. I knew it was going to be a completely different way here but ignorantly, I thought there may have been some rural areas where I could let them off but of course, as I've been kindly informed, these areas are still public, thus rules apply. 

Guapachica. ...thank you very much again. We are so excited about getting out to Altea in 10 days time and then welcoming our gorgeous pointers a couple of days later when they arrive.


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Ninjoy ...thank you so much for your reply. 

Ohhhh...I can so relate to your hate of this inability to pick up after your pooches. Here in Scotland, I am lucky to have a small village setting with only a few houses and a very large wooded area where many dogs can enjoy the freedom but equally, so can children, adults etc.

Only recently (and really not sure of the reason) - for sure, we have had new families move into the village but we also have a lovely country access, so who knows) but I started seeing a fairly frequent number of "left overs". 

I, a bit like you, had no qualms about voicing (well more writing) my annoyance. I posted a notice at the entrance to the woods (with my name and address I hasten to add) and whilst I have not received any nastiness, I can't actually say there has been much improvement. Hey de ho! We try!

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

boxergirl said:


> I have been in touch with them to see where they got this information.


Did you get a reply?? Would be interested


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

carusel said:


> First of all, as a newcomer here, may I just say that this forum has been absolutely brilliant, giving me so much information relating to my imminent move, all at my fingertips - THANK YOU!
> 
> My husband and I are excitedly awaiting our move to Altea on the Costa Blanca in under 2 weeks time!!
> 
> ...


As well as leishmaniasis, being a risk to dogs, there is the processional catapillar, no joking! If you haven't heard about these please look them up on google. They can be fatal, if a dog sniffs around them, and they emmit their poison, also dangerous to humans as well, if touched. They make their nests in pine trees, which look like white candy floss, then the things walk in procession, in areas where they breed, wooded areas, in March to early summer. If your dogs is ever effected by the caterpillar, you will need to get it to a vet urgently.
Re leishmaniasis, you can get a scalibor collar, from most pet shops, vets or even in some chemist shops, or if your dog has a blood test at the vets showing he is clear, he can have an injection annually to prevent this disease.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> Did you get a reply?? Would be interested


No, not heard anything. I do think their information is not correct though, I have looked at the information on dangerous dogs and I can not see any new breeds added.


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

fergie said:


> As well as leishmaniasis, being a risk to dogs, there is the processional catapillar, no joking! If you haven't heard about these please look them up on google. They can be fatal, if a dog sniffs around them, and they emmit their poison, also dangerous to humans as well, if touched. They make their nests in pine trees, which look like white candy floss, then the things walk in procession, in areas where they breed, wooded areas, in March to early summer. If your dogs is ever effected by the caterpillar, you will need to get it to a vet urgently.
> Re leishmaniasis, you can get a scalibor collar, from most pet shops, vets or even in some chemist shops, or if your dog has a blood test at the vets showing he is clear, he can have an injection annually to prevent this disease.


Hi there Fergie

I know about this actually because I witnessed them at a few properties when we were doing our recce of the various areas. Then, took it upon myself to find out as much as I could. Just terrifies me that if you take your eye off the ball just for a split second, the damage could be done.

Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

carusel said:


> Hi there Fergie
> 
> I know about this actually because I witnessed them at a few properties when we were doing our recce of the various areas. Then, took it upon myself to find out as much as I could. Just terrifies me that if you take your eye off the ball just for a split second, the damage could be done.
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply!


So glad you know about the caterpillars, it doesn't stop us enjoying the beauty of the National park where we live though. Our little dog is always on a lead anyway, and we keep to the the paths, and look out for these caterpillars when they might be about. Amazing! When I was a very young child in UK,we used to collect caterpillars, frogs and newts etc, to have a look at them, then let them go, with my brother, now I am cautious, and also realise these creatures need to be in their natural habitat,(except processionary catapillars)I love to watch the cute geckos around my house catch Mosquitos.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

These caterpillars in Holland live in the oak trees, slightly different Latin name but same family and just as dangerous for dogs and humans although more so for dogs. Another danger is the poisonous toad, no idea how widespread they are. Copied this from posh pets Spain

If you notice your dog foaming at the mouth after messing with a toad, immediately rinse it out with water. If the dog eats the toad, you should probably get it to a vet or animal hospital right away. The giant toad can grow up to eight inches long and is very heavy. This toad is greenish-brown and covered with bumps. It has glands that can secrete a very toxic poison. The Giant toad is responsible for the death of many dogs. This toad will come into gardens and eat the dogs’ food. If the dog would grab the toad it would be immediately poisoned.

Pet owners might notice these signs: frothy salivation with vigorous head shaking, pawing at the mouth and continuous efforts to vomit, in coordination and staggering.

If you know of or strongly suspect toad poisoning, immediately rinse out your pet's mouth with water before going to your veterinarian or an emergency clinic for treatment. Most toad poisonings occur in the evening or the night.

Unfortunately, there are no antidotes for toad venom intoxication, but many of these victims may be saved with symptomatic treatment, which reduces the absorption of toxin and controls the clinical signs of illness. Depending upon circumstances, your veterinarian may use a variety of drugs to control heart abnormalities, breathing problems and excitation of the central nervous system.

The key to survival is rapid recognition of signs and prompt veterinary medical care


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

fergie said:


> As well as leishmaniasis, being a risk to dogs, there is the processional catapillar, no joking! If you haven't heard about these please look them up on google. They can be fatal, if a dog sniffs around them, and they emmit their poison, also dangerous to humans as well, if touched. They make their nests in pine trees, which look like white candy floss, then the things walk in procession, in areas where they breed, wooded areas, in March to early summer. If your dogs is ever effected by the caterpillar, you will need to get it to a vet urgently.
> Re leishmaniasis, you can get a scalibor collar, from most pet shops, vets or even in some chemist shops, or if your dog has a blood test at the vets showing he is clear, he can have an injection annually to prevent this disease.


PLEASE NOTE - you or your dog don't have to actually encounter the caterpillars - they shed their hairs wherever they go and if the feel threatened they can fire those hairs at the perceived threat. Avoid any area with signs of caterpillar presence - not only the nests but stripped branches, etc.


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

Gareth54 said:


> These caterpillars in Holland live in the oak trees, slightly different Latin name but same family and just as dangerous for dogs and humans although more so for dogs. Another danger is the poisonous toad, no idea how widespread they are. Copied this from posh pets Spain
> 
> If you notice your dog foaming at the mouth after messing with a toad, immediately rinse it out with water. If the dog eats the toad, you should probably get it to a vet or animal hospital right away. The giant toad can grow up to eight inches long and is very heavy. This toad is greenish-brown and covered with bumps. It has glands that can secrete a very toxic poison. The Giant toad is responsible for the death of many dogs. This toad will come into gardens and eat the dogs’ food. If the dog would grab the toad it would be immediately poisoned.
> 
> ...


Everyone has been so kind and so very informative and your are no exception - thank you Gareth.

Forewarned is forearmed as the saying goes!


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> PLEASE NOTE - you or your dog don't have to actually encounter the caterpillars - they shed their hairs wherever they go and if the feel threatened they can fire those hairs at the perceived threat. Avoid any area with signs of caterpillar presence - not only the nests but stripped branches, etc.


Thank you so much Baldilocks.


----------

